# Grey or white backgrounds...where to get them?



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Just wondering where I can get aquarium backgrounds colored grey or white?

LFS has only the usual blue or black.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It would be pretty easy to get gray or white construction paper. Just get thick enough paper so light will not show thru it. Any art/crafts supply store.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Or paint the back of the tank.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm using my wall-- looks pretty good!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Depends on how big the tank is. If you want a seamless background of any color you want, head over to your local arts and crafts store (Michaels, etc). Pick the picture matting that meets your needs!


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Construction paper seems like a good idea until it gets wet... I guess its cheap enough to replace or use for just a photoshoot.

Greenmiddlefinger...I once painted a wall dark blue just because I thought it wood make a good background for my aquarium...haha


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

I bought a blue plastic table cover for about 3 dollars at target, and it works great as a background for my 55. It is long enough that it covers the sides too. On my 38g the background is green contact paper--I bought it used so I don't know where the contact paper was purchased, but it looks nice.


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

Wallpaper also works great. IF you get the remnants you can change it out whenever you feel the urge!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I was at Hobby Lobby yesterday, & noticed they have a lot of different colors of foam core that would work nice on some of the smaller tanks. I think they were 20" x 30". They had 2 shades of grey, couple of blues, white & black. That would be a little more durable than the construction paper, and cheaper than matting or laminate


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I've used polar fleece to back my tanks, its heavy enough to hang straight and block the light, comes in many colors, and dries quickly when it gets wet. I hung it from the tank frame (just along the top) with pieces of sticky backed velcro. I used pieces of velcro about an inch long and 3/4 inch wide every 10-12 inches. I like it because I can remove it easily if necessary and I can also lift the bottom to check on the back of the tank and make sure everything is doing well. When fabric stores have sales on the solid colors it cost about $3 a yard and most polar fleece is 60" wide.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow, all these inventive ideas! Some years ago I went into a fabric store and bought black velvet like material to use as backing on my 100 gallon tank. Worked pretty well


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes those are some very unique and cool ideas...so many options now


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I like the black fabric idea for larger tanks, but if you find a black foam board that fits the back of your tank, that works extremely well. White foam board works as well, where you can paint it and make it fade from light to dark with some skillfully placed spray paint.

I myself use black foam board bought at Target.

-John N.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

if you really want, and you're good with an airbrush...
you could do some nice gradient colors...like orange to white...or blue to white.... 
Could be nice...plus you could make them interchangable.


----------

